# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фото-факт: OctoberFest

## Vanya

Сначала приведу фразу одного из участников этой попойки грандиозной ))



> Ничего не творится, все очень прилично, валяется только всякая мелочевка типа бумаги. К 9 утра все уже убрано и почищено. Блевотины, битой посуды там не бывает...


Хороши немки, что и говорить)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Собсно вот, все ужасы:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Фотки отсюда:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Окто́берфест (Октябрьские народные гуляния, нем. Oktoberfest, среди мюнхенцев также известные под названием «d’Wiesn» (на баварском диалекте — «луг») — самое большое народное гуляние (нем. Volksfest) в мире.

Октоберфест привлекает каждый год около 6 млн посетителей, приезжающих в Мюнхен со всех частей Баварии и Германии, а также из других стран. Праздник проводится в середине сентября — начале октября на лугу Терезы (нем. Theresienwiese) — в центре Мюнхена, неподалёку от Главного вокзала. Его продолжительность в среднем составляет 16 дней. Праздник отличается большим количеством пивных палаток и разнообразных аттракционов.

Октоберфест организуется и проводится администрацией Мюнхена. К участию в этом фестивале допускаются только мюнхенские пивоваренные компании, которые варят для него специальное октоберфестовское пиво (нем. Oktoberfestbier) с содержанием алкоголя 5,8—6,3 %

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*2003 г.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*2006 г.*

----------


## Akasey

почти как русские ....

----------


## Asteriks

ЯплакалЪ))))

----------


## Sanych

Вообще-то это ж фестиваль пива. Но судя по фоткам они уже знают что такое "ёршик"

----------


## Vanya

надо заметить, что в октябре в германии не очень-то и тепло...спать под открытым небом

----------

